# Where to buy the awning from?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Want to buy a size 13 awning (965) for our new caravan, but where to look and what to look for regarding fabric weight and poles, eveyone advising fibreglass re weight. Perhaps someone could make some recommendations as to the best quality and prices. Sorry i cannot run to the Isabella prices.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We always had Isabella awnings on our caravans imo they are the best.Top quality,and easy to put up with the IXL poles.The first awning we had was actually a Trio with steel poles,but I had trouble tensioning them,somehow I always finished with a blood blister on my thumb  

Also something to look for is the actual pole fitment to the caravan,don't get roof poles with rubber suckers, very poor.The best method is the integral brackets that clip to the awning beading,put up the awning,lock them in the correct position and thats it.

My advice would be to save up and look for an s/hand Isabella either on e-bay or your local classifieds.Try to get one with IXL poles and the clip on bracket pads,they are much easier and quicker to erect,and could save you a divorce  

If you choose the wrong awning you may be reluctant to put it up at times and not get much use from it.

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try your local caravan dealers. Quite often they will have good used awnings that came in with part exchange units.
Don't discount steel frames either, there is something very reassuring with their weight during a windy night when XL poles could be flexing quite alarmingly. And, yes hook and bracket fixtures are the most secure, but we had the sucker type for many years without mishap. Also saves you drilling holes in the sidewalls.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The IXL poles are very strong,they have remained intact on our caravans in some gale force winds over the last 20 years,and do actually flex in these conditions.

The bracket I recommended does not require the side of the caravan to be drilled,it clips onto the awning beading and stops there permanently,much better when putting the roof poles in position.

Steve


----------

